# Betta Care on a Budget!



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Looking at the recent thread "How old are our betta fish lovers?" I noticed that many of our members are younger than 15! At this age, earning and saving money to take care of a betta can be a problem! In this thread I'll teach you how to have proper husbandry for a betta for as little money as possble!

Part .5 - The Introduction
First off, I must stress that you can't simply walk to the petstore and get a betta fish with no money. Yes, the fish itsself is under $10 (usually), but even in this budget thread, a couple bucks are going to be needed! Another thing, if your having a hard time funding to take care of one betta, DON'T BUY ANOTHER. I can't tell you (as a reptile rescuer) how many times I've had people who can't afford to feed their now-15 foot python because they thought it was "cool" to have a snake that size when they we're 25.

Part 1 - The Tank
Even though I could (probably) afford to have each of my bettas in an extravagant 10 gallon ultra-fancy tank with beautiful Malaysian Driftwood, I don't. I don't find the need nor have the time to take care and set up 12 10 gallon tanks. Check websites like Craigslist and go out yard-saling on the weekends. I, myself have found 100 gallon tanks for under $20! If you are unsuccessful at this, check your local pet store. Franchises like PetsMart and PetCo have "discount" cards so-to-speak that often offer discounts, but don't function as a credit card!! My PetPerks card can save me up to $20 when I spend up to $100 at PetsMart. Try going for a "Critter Keeper" or "Critter Tote." Lee's Aquarium Products also makes these acrylic tanks. However, even these can be a bit pricey. For the cheapest alternative, go to large grocery stores like Wal-Mart, Meijer, Target, etc. (my favourite is Kmart - its very cheap!!). Look for Tupperware containers, glass jars, things like that, often found in the "House Storage" or "Kitchen" sections. Because most of the latter (Tupperware) comes in Liters or Quarts, here's a conversion website - http://www.gallonstoliters.com/.

Part 2 - The Heater
Here's one of the more expensive parts of betta care, the heater. The "Hydor Mini Aquarium Heater" works great for tanks under 5 gallons, and it only costs about $12.99! This is also probably considered crucial, even though most pet stores keep their bettas at room temperature. Also, a cheap aquarium thermometer costs anywhere from $.99 to $5, the more expensive one being more exact, however the cheaper one will give you a "in the ballpark" estimate.

Part 3 - The Decor
Decor can make aquariums "pretty" but the fancy stuff isn't necessary. For a hiding spot, try using an old coffee mug. I went to my neighborhood value store and found coffee mugs for $.25 a piece! Be sure to pay attention to the mug to see if its chipping or pealing. Once you get home, soak it in very hot water, and voila! You've got a hiding spot. Next under the "decor" is plants. To be honest, live plants can be just as cheap/expensive as fake ones. Top Fin (I believe) makes "betta bulbs" containing 3 plants for about $3.99! Another option is going to your petstore and asking for a small clipping. Large chains such as PetsMart o PetCo probably won't do this, however my small local pet store gave me a clipping of java moss for $.99! If you opt for fake plants, be sure to check if their silk. Plastic can damage your betta's beautiful tails, and thats not cool is it? Next is gravel. Aquarium gravel can be expensive, and some may argue it's necessary. I believe that, while it is aesthetically pleasing, its not _completely_ necessary. Some may argue on this thread, but please take a step back and understand while betta's are amazing, _it's just a fish, it doesn't need a pearl mansion_. If you opt for gravel, go for small bags. I believe Top Fin's small gravel bags are $2.99.

Part 4 - The Filter
Filtration is almost a neccessity, as it make the tank clean and pretty. My favourite is the Tetra Whisper PF10 Filtration System. At PetCo, this is about $15.00. This is one thing in betta-care that's gonna cost you a bit of money. This filter is good for 5-10 gallon aquariums. For smaller aquariums, the Tetra Whisper Internal Power Filter for 2-10 gallon aquariums costs about $13.00. Again, check expos, value stores, and the internet for deals.

Part 5 - The Misc.
Water test kits cost about $30.00 and are pretty much necessary, but PetsMart offers free water testing. This can be used as an alternative, as the test stripes aren't very accurate. Gravel vacuums aren't 100% necessary unless you have gravel, but the smallest ones are under $5.00 at my LPS. Fish food also is inexpensive, with Top Fin betta pellets being the (IMO/E) best cheaper fish food. Also, to add some variety to their diets, try dehydrated food instead of live bloodworms. Skeeter larvae are great too, and in most places in summer can be found by leaving a bucket of warm water outside over night!

Part 6 - The Goodbye
I may of forgot something, however I hope this thread helped our younger or on-a-budget betta keepers take care of their fishies while saving a few bucks! Remember like I said earlier, it isn't going to be free!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

prettylittlefishy said:


> _*Another thing, if your having a hard time funding to take care of one betta, DON'T BUY ANOTHER.*_



Just thought I'd add a little more emphasis :-D

Also.. remember, when you buy a betta you are making a 3-5 year commitment to that fish. *FIVE YEARS*. You are agreeing to give that fish (or any other pet for that matter) the best care you can possibly provide. If you are willing to make that commitment then you should be willing to wait until you can save enough money to set up at least the most basic home for your fish.

This is a major problem for young people. Don't think about what you want right now, take the time and think of what will be best for both you and the fish in the future. If you can't afford even the most basic setup then you aren't ready to own a fish.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Thank you for adding that, 1fish2fish, couldn't have said it better myself, and even better the second post so everyone will see it. 

Also, 300th post.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Worked pretty hard on this thread, hopefully it helps someone.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good info!!


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks DQ!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Great thread!!


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice guide! Yes, although Im 13, I do have enough money to get the basic needs for bettas. Another thip to earn extra bucks ; approach your parents an maybe make a deal with them saying that if you do some house work, or massaging your parents! you could get some extra money. Not all parents agree to this though. My parents agrees to this. 
I agree though, if you do not have money to get another, dont even think about it


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Great advice.....one more thing....

A good dechlorinator is also needed if you are on city water supply that covers both chlorine and chloramines and IMO/E the only chemical additive that you will need

Along with preventive care (regular water changes) you should not need any medication.....


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Cool post. This I think will help a lot of people. 

You can also use turkey basters for cleaning the gravel in smaller aquariums, they do an awesome job. And you can find river rocks (stones) at petsmart for only a 1.99 each and they come in a few (pretty!) colors.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Oops! Forgot dechlorinator.. Knew I'd forget something..


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Awesome thread!


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Great info! I'm glad to see you put this up, because so many people buy bettas on impulse and then freak out when they find out what really is required to take care of them. I've heard several of my friends (after I explain how bettas really need to be taken care of) say "That's too much money/work/time. I don't think I'll get one." So good job on posting this!


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Thank you Nochoramet!!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I hate to say I was one of the impulse buyers, but thankfully I learned and shelled out the cash for my babies.


----------



## firefly0101 (Sep 6, 2010)

Guilty as charged for impulse buyer... but that goodness that we still had most of everything that I needed under my bathroom sink! All I needed was a Betta, my water additives and a hood for my 5 Gallon. 
And now Pinyin has first dibs on my paychecks... hehehe


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm an impulse buyer as well, but you know, I researched a little after I got mine, found this, did some research, and now my boys get whatever they need. =P Ahh, they are my babies. <3


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I was an impulse buyer myself, but unlike a lot I am 20yrs. old and have a decent paying job to afford all my pets and bills and enough to put on the side to save. But it also helps living at home. I myself have a 55 gallon, 7 gallon, a 29 gallon Leopard gecko set up, an orange tabby cat. 

With the betta I did my research after returning home with him, and he is content in a 7 gallon with silk plants, decor, heater and filter. I have the time to do the correct water changes with both tanks. Also I am able to drive myself when ever needed to grab something from the pet store. 

Pets take a lot of time and effort. And MONEY! Just because something is neat doesn't mean you have to waste your money on it. I know when I was young I almost wanted every pet possible, luckily my parents never gave in. I know when I was 13 my mind set was not on feeding the animals and taking care of them. It probably would slip my mind.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

This is great! Good job. 

I'm impulse buyer, but I almost always have an extra tank so it doesn't really matter. LOL


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I was an impulse buyer who.... had never owned a fish before XD Now I have two and they seem to be enjoying their 3gal tanks and my compulsive nature to clean their water anytime I have time ^^;; 

My GF now has... 7 [since her filter just ate one of her girls it was awful] and while she complains loudly she still shells out the money they need for nice homes.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome thread!

I'd like to add that checking places like dollar stores can lead to some great finds for tank decor! I not only found tons of face silk plants (especially ivy.. fake plants can get pretty pricey. /: ) but also a large pack of ping pong balls to amuse my fish and many things that can be used as a fish hideaway... all for a dollar a piece! I'm in the process of helping a friend at work set up a betta tank, and the dollar store near me also carries those neat little dragon's tear stones in 1lb bags for $1 each. 

You'd be amazed at what you can find out there.


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

Just remember to be careful with those hydro mini heaters. They just raise the temp and do not turn of at a certin point. This can cause the temperature to fluctuate to much. A good heater choice is a smal 15 watt heater that should cost you no more than $15.


----------

